# Amc Tricycle...very Few Search Results On Google..help?



## Dave.A (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi experts! Nice to be a part of this forum. Thanks!
I just bought a storage unit and this little beauty was in it. It is an AMC Tricycle with original paint and very little rust and dents. It was stored very nicely and it looks like it was played with very few times. I have tried looking on google and ebay to find something similair to this. But unfortunately I was able to uncover very little information. I would appreciate any info on this nice little Tricycle. ( I may entertain some offers too!) AMC bicycles seem to be very rare. And AMC Tricycles seem to be super rare. It is in perfect operating condition and I have not cleaned it at all. Any info is greatly appreciated!!!!! Thank you Ladies and Gents...


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 11, 2016)

This is actually a 1960s Murray chain drive model sold under another brand name, in this case AMC. Not sure what store chain the AMC brand was sold in. If you do a search for Murray chain drive tricycles you'll see a couple of these in the Murray name.

Dave


----------



## Dave.A (Sep 11, 2016)

Thanks! I did see a murray tricycle that looked very similair to this earlier. But I wasnt sure about the AMC name. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Dave.A (Oct 29, 2016)

I am interested in selling this beauty. Put some wd-40 on the chain and sprockets and she is turning smoothly. I am open to offers.


----------



## bob the bike seller (Nov 12, 2016)

I love trikes, but they certainly have a narrow market....its very cool


----------



## Dave.A (Nov 17, 2016)

Thanks Bob! I am a White Sox fan 90%...but I was pulling for the Cubs this year due to our lack of motivation.


----------

